
Europe asks citizens if it should abolish daylight savings time - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/5/17536400/european-union-polling-citizens-daylight-saving-time-necessary
======
emilsayahi
I'd go with yeah. It's nice having some sunlight around.

